# Is A Cartier Tank Solo XL For Me?



## LTR

I really love the Cartier tank solo xl the size is perfect for me. I have been considered getting it for around 18 months now. I just worry that the watch is to dressy to be worn in my everyday life. I usually wear short sleeve polo shirts and jeans at work and at home. I work in the tech field I would say I only have a suit on 10 times a year or so. I guess some people find Breitlings to be to flashy but I have 3 Breitlings and don't feel that way about any of them. Anyway please give me your opinions on how well this watch will dress down.

Here's a shot of the watch on my wrist I snapped quickly while I was at the AD.


----------



## dinobaggio

I'd say its perfect for both dress and dress down. I had the same thoughts about my galbee, but it looks fantastic with a smart polo and jeans and even better in a suit. Buy it 'cos you like it and wear in good health.


----------



## RangerUp

I agree with Dino. If you still like this watch after 18 months, I think you should buy it. It is a bit dressier but not too dressy to wear without a suit. I certainly would wear it without a suit. I think you may get more comments while wearing it than you would your Breitlings...just because of the shape and style of the tank. It is really up to your comfort level. It is a beautiful watch and I believe it is fine for everyday wear...maybe pushing it a bit if wearing short sleeves but none of that matters because that is just my opinion and someone who wants to wear it with a t-shirt can do that too!

In the end, if you like it...buy it. Nobody is going to say, "that watch is too dressy to wear everyday."...and if someone says that...who cares. Do what you want and feel confident about your choice.

Edit: Also, in general, a white dial is considered more casual than a black dial and a bracelet is considered more casual than a leather strap.


----------



## SearChart

I have the quartz Tank solo large and I wear it quite often with casual clothes (jeans, poloshirts, etc), a dressy watch doesn't need a suit to look good.


----------



## LTR

Alright thank you guys. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't way off in left field considering wearing this watch more casually. Hopefully I will pick this piece up in the next week or so.


----------



## LTR

I pulled the trigger on the watch on Friday should have it tomorrow, so I guess I'll find out tomorrow if its the watch for me.


----------



## SearChart

Congrats!


----------



## LTR

Well now that I have had some time to wear the watch I can say I definitely am happy with it. I will soon be getting the leather strap for it though. I find it to be a little bit to flashy on the bracelet.


----------



## zhan

I was in a similar situation last year. I chose the JLC 976


----------



## anujkapur108

Love the tank solo. Beautiful watch - congrats!


----------



## Paister

Arghhh wish the XL came without a seconds hand. The date window I can tolerate it I’m really not a fan of the seconds hand. Makes the dial look a bit too messy imo. 

Cheers on the new watch though 🙂


----------



## iam7head

Paister said:


> Arghhh wish the XL came without a seconds hand. The date window I can tolerate it I'm really not a fan of the seconds hand. Makes the dial look a bit too messy imo.
> 
> Cheers on the new watch though &#55357;&#56898;


I am on the other boat, I wish they kept the dial dateless.


----------



## warsh

LTR said:


> Well now that I have had some time to wear the watch I can say I definitely am happy with it. I will soon be getting the leather strap for it though. I find it to be a little bit to flashy on the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 1618338


Congrats on your great new piece. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paister

iam7head said:


> I am on the other boat, I wish they kept the dial dateless.


Haha ideally without both IMHO!


----------



## jtf8751

Definitely a dress watch for me, I've had a couple of the. Santos is a everyday watch.


----------



## TheWorkman

i'm wondering if the 30x24 mm tank would look okay on my 6.75 inch wrists. whta do you all think?


----------



## JulianK13

TheWorkman said:


> i'm wondering if the 30x24 mm tank would look okay on my 6.75 inch wrists. whta do you all think?


I am in the same boat as you but looking at a vintage tank and my wrists are 7".


----------



## mikkolopez

I've worn my XL from suits to jeans and it fits just right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWorkman

JulianK13 said:


> I am in the same boat as you but looking at a vintage tank and my wrists are 7".


Look no further my friend. I had the opportunity to pick up a vintage 18K yellow gold manual wind Cartier tank. This tank is 24x30mm and what they call the "gentleman's size". My wrists are 6.75" and I think this tank fits quite perfectly. Happy hunting mate!


----------



## soufiane

one of the most under-rated watch


----------



## Drksaint

I love the Cartier Tank Solo. But when I tried one on at Cartier in Shorthills....I didn’t like it on my wrist. I liked the Tank Large but didn’t want a quartz movement. Went with a JLC Reverso.


----------



## Akiraflux

I don't know how you can ever go wrong with a tank. Hands down one of the most iconic watches of all time, and can be worn with just about anything.


----------



## arsenaler

Legit concern. Probably couldn't be a person's only watch unless they wear suits or at least business casual regularly. It would be a great dressy option in a small collection though.


----------



## arsenaler

How is it holding up, scratch-wise? Considering picking one up for myself (tank solo XL or the new Santos), but a bit concerned with how easily they pick up scratches.


----------



## arsenaler

Sounds like the new Santos Dumont (quartz, no seconds hand, no date window) might be right up your alley!


----------



## T1meout

Don’t bother commenting. This thread is 5 years old.


----------



## arsenaler

Drksaint said:


> I love the Cartier Tank Solo. But when I tried one on at Cartier in Shorthills....I didn't like it on my wrist. I liked the Tank Large but didn't want a quartz movement. Went with a JLC Reverso.


I'm thinking along the same lines. I want a white-dialed rectangular watch and love both the Tank Solo XL and the Reverso Tribute Duos. The part of me that enjoys complications prefers the Reverso. The part of me that thinks I should save or invest the difference in price, prefers the Cartier.


----------



## arsenaler

Akiraflux said:


> I don't know how you can ever go wrong with a tank. Hands down one of the most iconic watches of all time, and can be worn with just about anything.


Is it as easy to dress down as a Reverso? Or does it look weird unless you wear it with fairly formal clothes?


----------



## arsenaler

T1meout said:


> Don't bother commenting. This thread is 5 years old.


We're here...


----------



## 53jd

This post is hilarious!


----------



## 53jd

Mercedes keys next to a watch? Love it!


----------

